# Are you mad original?



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

Test your username for uniqueness. The site checks member lists of all the major web 2.0 sites out there for matches of your username. See if your handle is really that original. 



Apparently, "Veho" is not unique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Stupid illiterate asses misspelling Veoh as their tag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I came up with it first, dammit!!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote original. There are about 7 Satangel's that are not mine.
All the rest is available or comes from me.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 1, 2009)

xcalibur - 31 
xcalibur798 (what i started off with) - 9 (7 of which are mine lol0


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2009)

12seconds - taken
Diigo - taken
Gmail - taken
Hellotxt - taken
Vimeo - taken
Yahoo - taken

None are mine, aside from Yahoo and Gmail I have never heard of any of them before today. I may have once registered at yahoo (it would have been about 10 years ago and I expect it would have been recycled by now) but never gmail.

On the other hand I just tapped a very long random string into it and those exact sites appeared again, an even longer and even more random (cat walked across the keyboard) threw up more "taken" so I guess the site is broken.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 1, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> On the other hand I just tapped a very long random string into it and those exact sites appeared again, an even longer and even more random (cat walked across the keyboard) threw up more "taken" so I guess the site is broken.



You have to realise sometimes people want to make a quick registration just to access certain things on the site and therefore mash the keyboard when asked for a username. I have done this coutless times myself.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 1, 2009)

Ducky.. HAHAHAHA I'd die if it wasn't taken soo many times.. 

I use it only because its my nick ever since.. 4th grade.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2009)

@Xcalibur yeah but very long = 30 or more characters in this case


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2009)

There are 6 names that are taken that's not even means. Yet my gamertag, Xihetiz is taken by seven names.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2009)

rowanchap (old name) had 7 (1 of which was mine)
rowan had lots


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> On the other hand I just tapped a very long random string into it and those exact sites appeared again, an even longer and even more random (cat walked across the keyboard) threw up more "taken" so I guess the site is broken.
> Not necessarily, people make bogus accounts all the time, when they have to register on a forum to read something, or on Youtube to see some 16+ material or something, then delete the confirmation mail and forget them in a few days. Then they make a new one. Most of those are in a "oadjbfhpLASKFJ" format.
> 
> On the other hand, the site might just be broken.
> ...


Yeah, case in point.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 1, 2009)

I am 100% sure my nickname is original but this site says that some websites have  the nick registered (some of wich are my accounts), when I search the websites that I do not know(click the link) it says that name is unknown and the users does not exist...

I would hate it when I would see another Laminaatplaat :S


----------



## granville (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine is about 70% original. But it's my real name anyways, so I didn't expect many places to have it.


----------



## Maktub (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, mine's not too original (Maktub).

My other nickname, however (deriving from my real name) is far more original (Juan Olvido isn't such a common name after all!


----------



## pieman202 (Jan 1, 2009)

pieman202 is not unique otherwise there wouldn't be numbers xD but one that i use on some online games, Tremble, had more greens then reds ^^


----------



## tyuno123 (Jan 1, 2009)

Only 6 other people are using Tyuno
Made the name up myself


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

There are 28 Raikas... How dare those copycats!


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine seems to only be available at sites that don't allow 3 letter nicknames.

Didn't bother to check the sites I didn't recognise, though.

Law497 is taken 7 times. 1 of which is mine.

Not bad considering the numbers were just die rolls.


----------



## nin10do (Jan 1, 2009)

12seconds and Diigo have everything... all my nicks and my real name. mostly unique on the rest.




			
				Law said:
			
		

> Law497 is taken 7 times. 1 of which is mine.
> 
> Not bad considering the numbers were just die rolls.



you take 7 damage + one die roll


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 1, 2009)

They're not mine, except youtube...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave is taken on 7 sites, 2 of which are mine.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine's mostly original, and the yahoo one is mine...

I wish I didn't sign up so early, I'd have a better username, like... Waddle Dee!


----------



## Xta Large (Jan 1, 2009)

XtaLarge is quite cool and original. The only 'takens' that came up for me... were my other accounts on other cool websites. Mad original, yo.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 1, 2009)

Not me.







None are mine other than Stumbleupon and Last.fm


----------



## raulpica (Jan 1, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 12seconds - taken
> Diigo - taken
> Gmail - taken
> Hellotxt - taken
> ...


Quoted for truth. I tried some of the most strange and unusable names out there, and those sites still say "taken". If you click on "taken" you'd be taken to the profile page, and on every single profile page that is listed as "taken" it says that the profile doesn't exist.

Ergo, that site is borked.


----------



## Xta Large (Jan 1, 2009)

The following websites will all appear as taken, no matter what - 

12 Seconds
Diigo
Gmail
Hellotxt
Yahoo
Vimeo


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah, wait, what?

screw this


----------



## Sstew (Jan 1, 2009)

I claim Sstew".. According to that site its pretty original.

Was available everywhere except the 4 places I had used it at.


----------



## da_head (Jan 1, 2009)

13 taken, 3 of which is mine.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 1, 2009)

Xta Large said:
			
		

> The following websites will all appear as taken, no matter what -
> 
> 12 Seconds
> Diigo
> ...


According to that info, no one else is using my name besides the sites I know I signed up for. Runescape really knows their unique names


----------



## haringtonl (Jan 1, 2009)

Xta Large said:
			
		

> The following websites will all appear as taken, no matter what -
> 
> 12 Seconds
> Diigo
> ...



Yep, I'm pretty sure this is true. And I think you forgot LiveJournal? That means that nobody else has my username!!! WOOOOO


----------



## Banger (Jan 1, 2009)

Most of mine are open using my main nick the ones that are not I have.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 1, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> lol, mine's not too original (Maktub).
> 
> My other nickname, however (deriving from my real name) is far more original (Juan Olvido isn't such a common name after all!


Maktub is also the word for Written in Arabic


----------



## Little (Jan 1, 2009)

im surprised that little was available on some sites lol!

also surprised that "wumga" (completely made up word) was unavailable on some sites apparently.


----------



## Seven (Jan 1, 2009)

48/68 taken.

I win, right?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 1, 2009)

I manually checked and I got 61/64


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 1, 2009)

i got 60/68, but my youtube name is the same


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2009)

Heck yeah I'm original!

*checks*

WHOA! Wait! WTF?
9 instances of Vulpes Abnocto,
and only one of those is mine?


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah, don't get upset, turns out the site is bogus.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2009)

Alright.
Well that's not so bad then.

Hell I went to using Latin screennames because all the good English ones were taken.
I was going to be rather disappointed if so many people were using a title I've become rather attached to.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Jan 1, 2009)

12seconds - taken
Digg - taken (by me)
Diigo - taken
Ebay - taken
Gmail - taken (by me)
Hellotxt - taken
Myspace - taken
Livejournal - taken
Lastfm - taken (by me)
Vimeo - taken 
Yahoo - taken (by me)
Youtube - taken (by some guy who hasn't logged in in like, 3 years.)

-8


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

It says taken but then it says the user doesn't exist.


----------



## science (Jan 1, 2009)

For science, about half were taken, none were mine

seja_8 there was lots not taken, and most were registered by me lol


----------



## MacGnG (Jan 1, 2009)

most of the "taken" ones didnt exist.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2009)

Surprisingly, JPH is more available than taken.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 1, 2009)

Salamantis is taken on 14 sites, but 8 of those are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not bad.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 1, 2009)

Apparently my username is taken in Diigo, gmail, hellotxt, Vimeo and Yahoo. I think I took gmail though. Doesn't make sense. And 12seconds...

But I believe that's impossible...


----------



## Rod (Jan 1, 2009)

*Rod*'s taken in a lot of places, but that didn't come as unexpected. Knowing there were 3 others "YukidaruPunch" that weren't me, though, was pretty surprising.


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2009)

Minox_IX was taken on 7 sites. 2 which were mine and the rest was those that always got marked as taken no matter what name you typed in the box so I guess my username is pretty unique after all.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2009)

knkjnsdf9890ia0udjafj8aw30u9f0e90hj0az
was taken by
12 seconds
blogger
diigo
gmail
hellotxt
sound cloud
vimeo
visualizeus
vox
yahoo
youtube

now whats the likelyness of that

it has more hits than rowanchap


----------



## moozxy (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I owned all of the ones where moozxy was taken.


----------



## alex (Jan 2, 2009)

My username is SO original.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine is taken on 13 of them, and 2 of them are mine.

I'm questioning the accuracy of this though, since it says it's not taken on Steam, but I'm 100% sure Psychoish is my Steam ID.

Oh and, I checked one of my other IDs that is pretty unique (boriborimamo) and it came up as taken on a lot of sites, including LiveJournal.  So I went to the page that it'd be at if it were taken and it said there was no such user.


----------



## alex (Jan 2, 2009)

mostly it seems it says it's always taken for 12channel, maybe it(usernamecheck) isn't updated enough.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 2, 2009)

alex said:
			
		

> mostly it seems it says it's always taken for 12channel, maybe it(usernamecheck) isn't updated enough.


For me it says that it's always taken on 12channel, diigo, gmail, hellotxt, and livejournal.

This site is a lie.  mamolorstor and ajdaioghagkajafjkdla gave me the almost the exact same results as iamthewassupman (with the exception of one thing, livejournal wasn't on it) and boriborimamo.


----------



## Mei-o (Jan 2, 2009)

Wtf, 15 people have Mei-o registered and I only own 1 of them! I bet 5 bucks this isn't reliable!


----------



## Ein-kun (Jan 2, 2009)

Why is it that every username I type there's always...

12seconds - taken
Diigo - taken
Hellotxt - taken
Vimeo - taken

Tried my current username, "Ein-kun" and 8 sites came up with "taken" as a result, of which 3 of them (Blogger, Gmail, and ImageShack) are mine.


----------



## kimit (Jan 2, 2009)

68 "Timeout Error, Sorry!" my name is so original I BROKE THE FRICKEN SERVER


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 2, 2009)

I think this is fake...

I typed "zxjfhaasldkfj" as a test. It says "taken" on 12seconds. Who the hell would have zxjfhaasldkfj?!


----------



## Ein-kun (Jan 2, 2009)

I think those four sites I listed (remove Vimeo, all my usernames were really taken, and add LiveJournal to the list), just like alex said, weren't updated yet. Other sites were OK and I was able to register there.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

I had 13 where the name "Galacta" is taken. Glad the Blogger one is mine.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

14 other pizzaroo's. mad unoriginal.


----------



## War (Jan 2, 2009)

War was taken in 27 places.

My original name though, Warcueid, taken in 9 places.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im slightly original. Theres 4 user names that are not of my own. Although im not to sure how good this site is since at least one of the sites that says my name is available is taken by me. Weird. But then again I cant be to original with numbers in my name.


----------



## Earl (Jan 2, 2009)

fodpoisdgsagoasgi985oweriripweirweproweir39r03r9490r390r9ririopireopriopeirwepoi
p3r9


Is taken on 12 sites. ok.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 2, 2009)

11 sites taken, but 5 are actually me, so that means 6 sites are not me...

where I got my name:
Final Fantasy 9, Zidane Tribal was part of the Genome project (you find out at the end of the game), so Zidane_Genome


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 2, 2009)

I think somethings broke on that site...


USERNAME: aosodiseoicisahennisehnosieoghanelaidhanleiahenafenaief

* 12seconds - taken
* Behance - available
* Blogger - taken
* Brightkite - available
* Colourlovers - available
* Corkd - available
* Dailymotion - available
* Delicious - available
* Digg - available
* Diigo - taken
* Disqus - available
* Ebay - available
* Etsy - available
* Favtape - available
* Ffffound - available
* Flickr - available
* Friendfeed - available
* Funnyordie - available
* Gmail - taken
* Hellotxt - taken
* Hexday - available
* Identica - available
* Ilike - available

* ILikeTotallyLoveIt - available
* Imageshack - available
* Isfingawesome - available
* Jaiku - available
* Koornk - available
* Kwippy - available
* Lastfm - available
* Linkedin - available
* Livejournal - available
* Magnolia - available
* Meemi - available
* Mixx - available
* Multiply - available
* Myspace - available
* Odeo - available
* Pandora - available
* Picasa - available
* Plurk - available
* Posterous - available
* Pownce - available
* Rejaw - available
* Smugmug - available
* Soundcloud - taken

* Steam - available
* Stumbleupon - available
* Technorati - available
* Tinyurl - available
* Tipd - available
* Tipjoy - available
* Tumblr - available
* Twitter - available
* Typepad - available
* Uservoice - available
* Ustream - available
* Vimeo - taken
* Virb - available
* Visualizeus - available
* Vox - available
* Wakoopa - available
* Wordpress - available
* Xing - available
* Yahoo - taken
* Yotify - available
* Youtube - taken
* Zooomr - available
* coming soon...


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 2, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> I think somethings broke on that site...
> 
> USERNAME: aosodiseoicisahennisehnosieoghanelaidhanleiahenafenaief


Yeah, I've been trying to say that.  Then when I look on some sites to see if these names are actually taken, they aren't.

DON'T FALL FOR ITTTTTTTT DD:


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jan 2, 2009)

it will say mine might not be unique, because well, i use the same name for EVERYTHING. lawl.

check on the websites that say "Taken" 

-sorry but that user does not exist. Also, apparently Balrogs.Pain = pAin. weird huh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2009)

When I came up with "flameiguana" I searched it on Google and got zero results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now some dumb bastards have STOLEN IT


----------

